
5 things the media does to manufacture outrage - JetSpiegel
https://medium.com/@parkermolloy/5-things-the-media-does-to-manufacture-outrage-ba79125e1262
======
mc32
Good dissection of what has come to be news. While this was an obvious and
egregious example of made up outrage, there are many subtle examples with more
complex psychology behind it in order to push narratives. Lots of news
actively try to push public opinion toward what they believe to be right or to
take a cause rather than present facts and let people make up their own minds.

But, as with canned laughter, maybe people would rather someone else make
their minds up for them.

